# Speed of tankers in English Channel



## Clanline (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello All,

I was looking at the Live Ship Map of the English Channel as I do most days and noticed that many of the tankers seemed to be doing just 6 or 7 knots regardless of size or destination. 

Is this for fuel saving?


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Clanline said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was looking at the Live Ship Map of the English Channel as I do most days and noticed that many of the tankers seemed to be doing just 6 or 7 knots regardless of size or destination.
> 
> Is this for fuel saving?


 A bit of both fuel saving and low demand, so use the tankers as storage.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Could have been just a period of reduced visiblity, or adverse weather. Not an area that tankers operate on fuel economy runs, heavy traffic, and with strong currents thrown in. They seem to be on usual speeds at the moment on ais. Rgds.


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

Its the container ships which are operating under a slow steaming regime. Seems to be affecting the +5kTEUs most of all.


----------



## brian3 (Jan 25, 2010)

re post 2 what in the channel no way


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

brian3 said:


> re post 2 what in the channel no way


 If they've slow steamed all the way from the Gulf (with, possibly, a break off Capetown for a run ashore) there would seem little reason for belting it up the Channel.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Totally agree Hugh


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

For one reason or another I think ships speeds have reduced in recent years (apart from some container ships). There does'nt seem to be too much charging around at over 13 knots. In the 60's/70's there were many cargo liners running at 17 plus knots not forgetting the' big pommie meat boats with square windows', all of course now gone.

Dave


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

*Break Off Capetown For A Run Ashore!!*



Hugh Ferguson said:


> If they've slow steamed all the way from the Gulf (with, possibly, a break off Capetown for a run ashore) there would seem little reason for belting it up the Channel.


Never heard of a break for a run ashore on any commercial tanker that's for sure!


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> If they've slow steamed all the way from the Gulf (with, possibly, *a break off Capetown for a run ashore*) there would seem little reason for belting it up the Channel.


Where do you think you are Hugh? on yer daddy's yacht?


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

pilot said:


> Never heard of a break for a run ashore on any commercial tanker that's for sure!


Joined one tanker in Cape Town were the crew had run all the fresh water off trying to get the old man to go in to get fresh water. So they could have a run ashore. He refused and we made water all the way to the Gulf. Had a good 2 nd engineer who could work the French boiler and varp.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Slow Steaming on the VLCCs I sailed on was achieved by going down to one boiler on the steam tankers or down to one pielstick on the motor jobs. 
When loaded and slow steaming any major alteration of course would almost kill the speed and a round turn would be impossible to complete before being dead in the water. We would revert to normal operations prior any busy shipping lanes or areas that were navigational critical.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

oldseamerchant said:


> Where do you think you are Hugh? on yer daddy's yacht?


 Read it on a web-site quite recently; can't remember where.


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Charter speed for LNG tanker I am on 19.25 kts, all laden passages are at max speed and most ballast passages too. Probably unique to the trade though, excess boil off gotta go somewhere.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Cheers Mark for a none historical response. Rgds.


----------



## Clanline (Dec 19, 2007)

In my time at sea with B & C (Clanline/Union-Castle) we would normally be doing maximum speed all the time and knowing the ship was doing her 'all' made it acceptable.

Having to crawl along at much reduced speed must be very frustrating for those on board.

One ship I was very fond of was SS.Argyllshire but because she was heavy on fuel we were reduced to 15.5-16 knots. Very annoying knowing she still had a couple of knots extra!


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Clanline. VLCCs would run Arabian Gulf to Gulf of Mexico or NW Europe at a brisk walking pace. Once clear of the SW Monsoon this done at a crawl! 
Doubt if there's much slow steaming done today due Pirates in Indian Ocean and other locations? Rgds.


----------

